# Password übers Netzwerk schicken jPasswordField



## Xerses (24. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich bekomm es irgendwie nicht hin das Password vom jPasswordField übers Netzwerk an den Server zu schicken. Beim Server kommt immer nur Müll an.

Meine Vorgehensweise ist, das ich das Passwort in einem char-Array mit getPassword() speichere.
Dieses char-Array wandle ich in einen String um und schicke es Bitweise zum Server. Dort kommt das String auch richtig an, aber wenn ich es wieder zu einem char-Array umwandle und daraus einen neuen String mache (so wie man es normalerweise beim jPasswordField macht) 
	
	
	
	





```
String password = new String(jPasswordField1.getPassword)
```
kommt wieder das char-Array raus.

Also wenn jemand ne Idee hat, dann soll die Übertragung Bitweise geschehen.

Umwandlung vom String zum char-Array

```
char[] c = new char[20];
String p = NetManager.readString(is);
for(int i = 0;i < p.length();i++) {
    c[i] = p.charAt(i);
}

String password = new String(c);
```


----------



## renwal (25. Jun 2011)

Statt


```
char[] c = new char[20];
for(int i = 0;i < p.length();i++) {
    c[i] = p.charAt(i);
}
```

geht auch


```
char[] c = p.toCharArray();
```

Bei der for-Schleife wirst du auch ein Problem bekommen, wenn die 20 Zeichen voll sind - ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException. ToCharArray() ist die String-Länge egal.


----------



## Unregistrierter (26. Jun 2011)

Nichts für ungut, aber magst du uns erklären wieso du aus einem String erst ein char-Array machst um danach wieder einen String daraus zu machen? ;-)


----------

